# Cigar Band Label Help



## PreciousSoaps (Jan 7, 2015)

I need a little advice or help on this issue.

A few years ago I was selling soaps at the Farmers Markets and noticed that my cigar labels would slide off the soap after a few weeks.  My soap were shrinking, which was causing the label to become to big all of a sudden.  Has this ever happened to you?  What do you use to label your soaps?  

This time around, I'd like to start on the right direction and looking a little more professional.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 7, 2015)

I finally gave up on cigar bands and now shrink wrap my soap with a sticker label on them. I had the same problem as you and got tired of printing out new cigar bands to keep them looking neat.

If you really wanted to keep a cigar band, you could put it inside the shrink wrap so that it stays fitted to the soaps.


----------



## kmarvel (Jan 8, 2015)

PreciousSoaps said:


> I need a little advice or help on this issue.
> 
> A few years ago I was selling soaps at the Farmers Markets and noticed that my cigar labels would slide off the soap after a few weeks. My soap were shrinking, which was causing the label to become to big all of a sudden. Has this ever happened to you? What do you use to label your soaps?
> 
> This time around, I'd like to start on the right direction and looking a little more professional.



I don't usually band mine until a vending show or sell the bar.  They are "cured" enough to where they don't shrink much when I put them on the bars.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 8, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> I finally gave up on cigar bands and now shrink wrap my soap with a sticker label on them. I had the same problem as you and got tired of printing out new cigar bands to keep them looking neat.
> 
> If you really wanted to keep a cigar band, you could put it inside the shrink wrap so that it stays fitted to the soaps.


 


kmarvel said:


> I don't usually band mine until a vending show or sell the bar. They are "cured" enough to where they don't shrink much when I put them on the bars.


 
I am with Hmlove on this one. I also shrink wrap and have a 2x4 label designed that wraps partially from front to back

You can also do what Kmarvel does but if you do not sell out all your soap they will shrink and then you have the same problem


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Jan 8, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> I finally gave up on cigar bands and now shrink wrap my soap with a sticker label on them. I had the same problem as you and got tired of printing out new cigar bands to keep them looking neat.
> 
> If you really wanted to keep a cigar band, you could put it inside the shrink wrap so that it stays fitted to the soaps.




Shrink wrap does sound like a good idea!  Now comes the time to research the cost for this


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 8, 2015)

PreciousSoaps said:


> Shrink wrap does sound like a good idea! Now comes the time to research the cost for this


I use 4x6 shrink wrap bags from papermart.com


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's how I do it: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=50767


----------



## xraygrl (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the link DeeAnna. I like your labels so I made something similar. I don't sell, just give away to family and friends, but it's nice to have pretty labels. I don't have shrink wrap, but for some of the soaps I have shrink bands and for the soaps that won't fit in the shrink bands, I will use clear bags and tie closed with some jute or ribbon.


----------



## lillybella (Jan 17, 2015)

DeeAnna, this is a great Tutorial! Thank you so much!


----------

